# Omg! What happened to this chicken!!



## Americhicken (Feb 21, 2016)

He just had a bad day like me! 

Honestly though, what causes this to a chicken?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That red skin suggests other chickens did that to him. But without knowing the circumstances there's really no way to know for certain.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

Poor bird, he looks just yucky.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I've been seeing him walking around Facebook!


----------



## 8hensalaying (Jun 5, 2015)

I've seen this pic around and just assumed the poor guy was in an extremely hard molt. Did not think about the red skin indicating he'd been "henpecked" Poor little fella!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

That's about what my poor One Eyed Susie looked like in the fall minus the red skin.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yes I believe that is a heavy molt and possibly a sun burn. Poor thing.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I believe that's a double frizzle breeding...a "frazzle." Sometimes when you breed two frizzles (curly feathered) birds together they produce offspring with large bald patches. The red could very well be sunburn...


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

PS - That's why people tell you to only breed frizzles to smooths! (You can tell he has frizzle in him - look ho curly the featehrs he does have are!)


----------

